# Not diving but...



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband asked what new snorkeling gear I want for Christmas. Suggestions and local shops greatly appreciated. I had a great set for years that finally died and I have been using a cheap set from the beach crap store lately. Hate it, obviously, but I do not know what is new and improved out there.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to MBT on Barrancas. They will take the time to show you the latest developments and help you find a set that's right for you!


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive pros has a private pool at there shop. You can actually try before you buy it.


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Even better. So, I have been asked repeatedly at work by tourists... Where are good snorkeling places in the area? I go to the beach and the grass beds but are there snorkeling friendly reefs or wrecks?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The easiest to find and dive are park east reef and navarre reef. Heres some info on the park east reef 

http://www.outdoorgulfcoast.com/pensacola-beach-park-east-snorkeling-reef/


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Portafina and one in bay near ft pickens gate, as well as the ft pickens jetties. Have to pay attention to currents when you go.
/r


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd go check out MBT, my wife went with me the other day and found the set up she wants lol. Great people and a very good selection.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

sealark said:


> Dive pros has a private pool at there shop. You can actually try before you buy it.


+1
They have a large selection and that pool is awesome. esp if you are looking for a mask. you will love love love a quality set of gear.


----------

